# cedar stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a stick I got from Smoky Mountain Woodcarving. I did not know when I ordered it that they had a finish on them. It is a bit of a pain to clean it all off and refinished. but the have a nice shape and dry, I love the color and look of a cedar stick and cane. How ever carving it can be a challenge.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like your work! And yes, the color is nice!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks you.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some time this week to work on this. I will surround the face and back of the top of the cane with leaves.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good work! Keep the pictures coming -- we like pictures!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A little progress today on starting the leaves that will surround the head.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Textured around the leaves and the grip next I will give the leaves shape and put in the vanes.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it! Looking really good!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

On to another step. Giving the leaves some shape.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just a bit of clean up to do the finish. I am waiting for some Waterlox marine tung oil I order.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very, Very nice CV3! It has turned out well -- isn't that Waterlox stuff pricey?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good carving well done .

The pics of the step by step carving where good

keep them coming


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes Rad, waterlox is higher than some but it is worth it to me. I have used it for years. I love tung oil as a finish. Many do not. It is a bit more work. On some woods it darkens more that other finishes will. But It is one of the best protectants. I have had a lot of good results using the marine tung oil on out side projects, sticks and canes.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks cobalt. Like you I like to see other work and to be able to follow their process I have learn so much from the carvers that have shared that.


----------

